# Two Easy Lace Scarf Knitting Patterns for Beginning Lace Knitters



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Two of my favorite lace scarf patterns: Winter Frost Lace Scarf, and Koigu Lace Scarf. Both are simple patterns, suitable for beginning lace knitters. Chose a pretty handpainted yarn, or a solid color to let the lace have the spotlight! Both lace patterns are easy to memorize, and the Koigu lace is just the same row, repeated over and over.

These are great accessories and are always welcome gifts!

Winter Frost scarf recommends 350-400 yards of medium wt. mohair, but any fingering or dk wt. yarn is a suitable substitute. Koigu scarf recommends 1 skein of Koigu wool, or a minimum of 175 yards of any fingering weight yarn. Gauge is not critical. These patterns will work in a variety of gauges.

$6.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/152641227/two-easy-knitted-lace-scarf-patterns


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are gorgeous and they will make great gifts. I just realized it's time to start on my upcoming Christmas gifts.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, what lovely scarves and work! I agree they would make a great gift!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> These are gorgeous and they will make great gifts. I just realized it's time to start on my upcoming Christmas gifts.


Thanks for the reminder... :-D


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are lovely!x


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Very Pretty!
I love the yarn, too


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So pretty and so delicate.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So pretty.


----------

